# Largemouth Bass Reproduction?



## jml2 (Dec 10, 2004)

My daughter caught a 22 inch bass this spring that was approximately 5 pounds. I would like to have a reproduction mount done for her. 

How much can I expect to pay?

I live in the Lansing area-do you guys have any recommendations of where to have it done?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

You can expect it to be somewhere in the $400 range (ballpark figure) You can go to my Facebook page to see some of my work, click on banner below or search for Acorn Ridge Taxidermy.


----------

